# How to prepare & when to know we can let her off leash?



## Vanbpoun (Jul 16, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone, 

Our little girl, Nona, is 5 months old. We are currently enrolled in a puppy manners class. One of the reasons I really wanted a vizsla was because I love running & hiking and saw that most owners were able to have their dogs off leash and didn't seem to have any problems. 

However, she is a terrible leash walker. She yanks, pulls, and veers around. I wanted to hear from others that let their dog off leash in the great outdoors. How did you prepare your dog to "behave" and when did you know she was old/mature enough to do so? 

I am hesitant to let her off because my fiance and myself love her so much and we do not want anything to happen to her. If it were up to us we would wrap her in bubble wrap to protect her (Only kidding). 

But please, share some of your good and bad experiences/stories that you may have.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the earlier you can do it, the better. (Partially because they're easier to catch ). Then you'll have the groundwork done before they become teenagers with selective hearing. Use a check cord though. You could even hang onto the end of the check cord in the beginning and practice her recall to see how well she listens. If she listens well, just let her drag the cord.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Not advice, but our experience:
- our 1st V was 6 mo old when we got him and we had him on a lease for about 4-5 months. Simply because we were afraid that he would take off and we'd never see him again. One day I decided that the constant pulling wouldn't do and I let him off. He did take off, but came right back and he was hardly ever on a leash after that.
- we got our 2nd when he was 13 weeks old. He had the 1st one to follow around, so he was never on a leash.
- our 3rd was a 5 year old rescue who was "supposed to" be on a leash until we bonded, but from day one she never was.
- likewise our 4th (a 2 1/2 yo rescue).

As far as safety goes, your pup REALLY needs to do recall really well before she can be off leash, except in a fenced area.

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Recall starts the day you bring the pup home - they look at you - here & a hand signal - they come 2 U - lots of praise - outside with a 30' light check cord U reinforce it - catching a young pup with a check cord is easy !!!!!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Moose is 9 months old now, and he is still terrible on a leash, but does great off leash.. Sadly, California is not an off leash friendly state. 

He is occasionally stubborn and we have to break out the check cord, but he has been off leash since about 6 months old


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

We had Whiskey off-leash since the first day we got her (in a controlled outdoor place with no dogs). She naturally came when we called her and was slow enough to catch. When she was playing around other dogs we knew she wouldn't go far, and we did use a checkcord later on when she started questioning commands (only lasted a day or two). Our first hike we used a retractable leash and after that, she was off leash. If you can test your dog in a fenced in area with a checkcord that would be ideal. Try with other dogs, with food distractions, and people distractions before moving to fully offleash. 

Also I would make sure Nona gets some leash training in BEFORE she gets to go offleash so offleashing becomes a reward. For recall I've had most luck when I use yummy treats and praise when she recalls well. Running away and hiding games also work. Also, try not to put the leash on her after recalling her or she'll see it as a punishment.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vanbpoun said:


> ...I love running & hiking and saw that most owners were able to have their dogs off leash and *didn't seem to have any problems*.


Thanks for the laugh! Off leash recall is one of the most discussed problems on the forum. When off leash these dogs' velcro natures and their hunting instincts are constantly in competition. Search the forum for threads on recall and you'll find lots of good ideas for training. Two things to keep in mind are that this will be a continuous process, so never rest on your laurels thinking your dog's recall is perfect--regression is normal!--and secondly that the earlier you start the better.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A Very short list on our Velcro pups on recall !!!!!!!!
1 turn your back and walk away - this KILLs them
2 Hide -N seek
3 2min rule - if not on point - they hunt ME - this takes a lot of work !!!!!!!
4 I want the pup in front of ME !!!! off lead - recall - at a short distance - turn your back & walk away - PIKE will run over heaven & earth to V in front of me 
5 recall is never PERFECT ! 
6 that is why I work more on WHOA !!!!! 
7 a whoa board - lead & check cord almost make it easy 
8 only use whoa when I can see the pup & they can see me
9 on recall - you have 2 know what is between you and your PUP - if not - you could pup in harms way !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Seemed like mine lived on check cords, on outings as puppies up until teenagers.That way they could run about the fields, but were easier to get control of, if needed. We worked on not pulling on lead, either to or from the field, but other than that they would run. I would wait till they were already coming toward me, or I had the end of the check cord to recall them.


----------

